# On the fly engineering??



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Any guesses as to what we had to do here? Don't worry, it's temporary


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have no clue.......but it looks like it could get messy.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

be my guess you replaced a manhole where a service went directly into it. you've run the 4" thru the manhole as a temp so you can pour the invert of the manhole and not contend w/the flow. your supplier sell pre-poured inverts? we haven't poured a bottom in 7-8 yrs now. man, i miss steps. our city has outlawed them in any new manholes.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Is that perm or temp ?? It leads me to believe that it is perm since you have your butyl rope in place. Why couldn't you just pop a hole in the side of the manhole and run it in that way ??

Edit: Nevermind, I see that you said it is temp. Either way, you are gonna have to pop a hole in the side for the lateral anyway, right ??


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

many cities no longer allow service lines going directly into manholes.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Combine all the replies and you are all pretty much correct. The existing lateral that we had to redirect will be abandoned and reconnected into the newly constructed system "upstream". Like Day said, the City does not like laterals coming into manholes especially temporary ones that will have to be regrouted above the flow line. Thus you have what you see here. We actually had to pull the manhole forward from the plans since the existing sewer was pretty messed up with a saddle going right between two bells and a "custom" grouted in clean-out riser making our specified tie in point non-existant. Thank goodness for street lights and understanding wives..............putting a street back together at 7:30PM makes for good memories:thumbsup: Here is a pic of what we eliminated and the new system installed upstream.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The sewer authority that I work with would much rather run a lateral into a manhole if possible. Either way, nice work.


----------

